# PIA reteoactiv e?



## RobA (9 Nov 2015)

Recently got approved for PIA after quite a wait. I applied back in December. I had thought that I would be paid retroactive to my application date but was only paid retroactive to my approval date, which was in mid September. A difference of about 10 months.

Am I entitled to that and they just overlooked it or no?


----------



## RobA (11 Nov 2015)

Someone?.........anyone?.........

.....Buehler?.......


----------



## Teager (11 Nov 2015)

I'm not 100% but I remember reading somewhere it's only to the the date of approval.


----------



## blackberet17 (12 Nov 2015)

> *Date Payable*
> 
> The PIA and an increase in the grade level due to a reassessment, begins to be payable on the later of:
> 
> ...



Since I can't get into specifics for your situation (and not knowing it completely either), it wouldn't hurt to check with the Department, or with your Case Manager.
[/list]


----------



## RobA (12 Nov 2015)

blackberet17 said:
			
		

> Since I can't get into specifics for your situation (and not knowing it completely either), it wouldn't hurt to check with the Department, or with your Case Manager.




Yeah that's why I thought I was entitled to backpay though.

Unless I'm misunderstanding, what that is saying your effective date is on the latest between either your application date or a year prior to the decision date.

This is basically saying that you get back paid to your application date, with a max backpay of one year.

So in my case my application date was Jan 5th, 2015. Decision date was September 15.

So the two dates relevant to me are 1) Jan 15, 2015 (application date) and 2) September 15, 2014 (one year prior to decision date).

The text says the LATER of those two dates, which is Jan 5. So I should be back paid to that date, no?


----------



## dunlop303 (24 Feb 2016)

I was advised to submit an application for PIA and the supplement once I reached %100 a few months back.
The decision "deadline" is in one week, so realistically I might hear something back in a Month or so. 

Im fairly unclear on how the approval process works on these however, can any one shed light on what is considered or if there is a table I could use to self assess?

Thank you,


----------



## RobA (26 Feb 2016)

Yeah, so in my situation, they consider the "retroactive date" to be when they get all the information, even in my case where my doctor sent medical info in April, VAC lost it, the doc resent the EXACT SAME INFO in August, and my effective date was August.

I'm not sure how they determine the levels, but I'm over 100% from a multitude of injuries sustained in an IED attack, and I got the lowest level and not approved for the supplement, which requires an official designation of "permanently incapacitated", which I'm also not sure how one gets.


----------



## dunlop303 (28 Feb 2016)

Thanks Rob,

Sets the realistic expectations for me, I am in the same boat > %100 from a combination of physical and mental from two IED blasts to the underside of my leopard.
So I wont hold my breath for anything over the minimum if that.


----------



## RobA (28 Feb 2016)

Yeah low expectations are the best way to handle VAC lol.

Of course, you can always request a reassessment later on to be bumped up a level or two. And even the lowest level is still a help.

I also wonder if you get the designation of "permanently and totally incapacitated" how that might affect other benefits. For example, if this "GI Bill" comes down in the coming budget, would you qualify for it if you've got the P&T incapicated designation? It might be hard to explain how your totally and permanently incapacitated and yet still capable of attending university and then (one assumes) work a job


----------



## Teager (28 Feb 2016)

I hope when/if the government makes changes to PIA they go about it for lost job opportunity and not just based on amount of disability. I believe the Ombudsman and others have been pushing this.


----------



## blackberet17 (29 Feb 2016)

dunlop303 said:
			
		

> Im fairly unclear on how the approval process works on these however, can any one shed light on what is considered or if there is a table I could use to self assess?
> 
> Thank you,



Here's the policy document on PIA.

http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/about-us/policy/document/2126

It's the most comprehensive document I could find to answer some of your questions.


----------

